# Deb's Kale Soup



## debodun (Jun 21, 2014)

8 ounces turkey kielbasa, chopped into 1/4” cubes

1 large onion, chopped

1 large clove garlic, chopped

 1 teaspoon olive oil

 1 pound fresh kale, washed & chopped, or 1 package (10 ounces) frozen chopped kale, thawed and drained

2 cans (14 ounces each) reduced-sodium chicken broth

4 cups water

2 cans white cannellini or red kidney beans, or 1 of each

 2 carrots, sliced

1 teaspoon dried leaf marjoram, crumbled

 1/2 teaspoon salt

1/8 teaspoon pepper

Saute kielbasa, onion and garlic in oil in Dutch oven over medium-low heat until tender, about 10 minutes.
If using fresh kale, cut out stems and coarsely chop leaves. Set aside.

Add to the pot the chicken broth, 4 cups water, carrot, beans, marjoram, salt, pepper and frozen kale (if using this). Bring to boiling. Lower heat; cover and cook for 15 minutes longer. If using fresh kale, add the chopped leaves at this point to the pot. Bring to boiling. Lower the heat; cover and simmer for 15 minutes.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 21, 2014)

Sounds delicious. Thanks for sharing this recipe Deb. Are there any recipes you are looking for? I have a lot. Maybe I could give you that one you've been looking for. There is no question about what my most requested recipe is. I fly up to Philly to visit family each year & each family requests I make that recipe while at their home. I spend my vacation making it 3 different times. Then during the winter when friends visit me here, I have those people too asking me to make it. Some have told me it is their favorite food. Once a fella asked me for the recipe. He made it for his family, but had to leave for a short while just as the meal was being served. He said when he returned there was not one bite left for him. His family ate it all. He was angry because he was the one who prepared it.

This recipe I'm talking about is for macaroni & cheese. Quite different than any mac & cheese I ever tasted. Just let me know & I'll gladly post it for you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2014)

Sounds good Deb, I know kale is super healthy for you, but I've never tried it.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> This recipe I'm talking about is for macaroni & cheese. Quite different than any mac & cheese I ever tasted. Just let me know & I'll gladly post it for you.



I would like that recipe...just load it in the back of the truck! Thanks Lois!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 4, 2014)

Yum! The kale soup sounds great! I would love the mac and cheese recipe as well,debodun...


----------

